# Need Help with Graphite Drawing Please



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant see the back legs. too washed out. however, the ears don't come off the front of the forhead like that. they are set further back , in reality, and the eye is a bit higher up the face. It's a bit delicate, but then, it has an elegant look to it.


----------



## Texasgirl0605 (May 25, 2015)

I guess I wasn't clear enough; I have erased every attempt at back legs and am needing some advice on positioning them on this picture and making them look natural. You're right about the ears and eyes, I had never noticed that before. Thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I like it the way it is, allowing the imagination to fill them in.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, don't overthink it. but, if you want to get technical, it looks like that horse is on a left lead. so, the right fronte and left rear are the feet that are just about to hit the ground. 

does that help?


----------



## Texasgirl0605 (May 25, 2015)

That does help! I think part of my problem was that I've trying to draw the back legs like it was galloping, but given its head position I guess it is actually cantering. I will definitely change the ear and eye position too, I never noticed that my positioning on those was wrong :/


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

By the position of the front legs, I see a horse that's about to propel itself into a feel good buck.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I find it helpful to do a stick line drawing of the whole animal and then flesh it out.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing to see the final product~ You're obviously very talented.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks to me like the horse is jumping...not sure what the OP meant the position to be...or at this point what the outcome should look like....jumping, cantering, bucking....not sure which way to go


----------



## Texasgirl0605 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, guys! I am going to stick with cantering because I've really restricted my possibilities with the high head carriage :/ I will post the final product as soon as I finish for more critique


----------



## Texasgirl0605 (May 25, 2015)

*Update!*

Sorry, it's a bit blurry...any extra advice and critique would most welcome!  First time using actual art pencils and it made me very happy!!! :loveshower:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good. Nice flow of movement


----------



## Texasgirl0605 (May 25, 2015)

Thank y'all so much!!! 
Tiny---are the ears and eyes in a better position this time?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes. It is very believable anatomically .


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*There are..*

...a bunch of things you can do.

You can take some horse anatomy books out of the library.

Drawing Animal Anatomy by Jack Hamm has some very good descriptions.

Get a month subscription from Thinkstock (about $150/month) and download some horse stock pictures to look at and practice with.

Ask people here if you can use their pictures to draw their horse.

Go to a science museum and draw a horse skeleton if they have one.
Understanding how the bones are helps with surface anatomy.

Eadward Muybridge did a book called 
Animals in Motion.
There are Still photos of a lot of horses in there.

This will all get you anatomy practice.

It looks like you are progressing superwell!

Many happy returns - Christine


----------

